# كتاب What Every Engineer Should Know about Ethics



## مهندس المحبة (10 مارس 2009)

أردت أن أضيف هذا الكتاب الذي على كل مهندس قرائته وبأي أختصاص كان أرجو الأستفادة للجميع .......

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=123562​
أرجو الرد والدعاء ..............

أرجو منكم أضافة تقييم وذلك بالضغط على الأيكونة بجوار المشاركة


----------



## ميس الحلوة (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب المفيد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## psy2007dz (4 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وفي والديك:16:*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز ورحم الله والديك وأدامهم لك .....


----------

